# we need soap



## calla_lilly

Can you please tell me how to write "we need soap." Love the Polish language, but it doesn't seem to love me. Can't seem to get even the basics down.

Thank you very much.


----------



## ><FISH'>

"Potrzebujemy mydło" I think.

EDIT: On second thought, I forgot to take into account the case. This should be enough to be understood, but it probably isn't 100% correct. Better wait for someone to come along with a more correct version.


----------



## calla_lilly

dziękuje bardzo


----------



## Thomas1

><FISH'> said:


> "Potrzebujemy mydła" I think.
> 
> EDIT: On second thought, I forgot to take into account the case. This should be enough to be understood, but it probably isn't 100% correct. Better wait for someone to come along with a more correct version.


Whether it is what _you _really need, _we _need the context in which you want to use this formulation.


----------



## calla_lilly

That is the context. Just that simple sentence "We need soap." no more, no less. I have not studied the intricacies of the Polish language, but in Spanish it is "Necesitamos jabón." and that is all I am looking for.


----------



## Thomas1

What I am more interested in is the situation in which  you have to use this sentence, who do you need to say it to?


----------



## calla_lilly

ah, ok. I want to leave a message for our cleaning crew and am trying to say it in English, Spanish and Polish just to cover all 3 languages.


----------



## Thomas1

I think that the suggested translation should work in this situation. 
There are of course other options, but if you want to keep it short this one seems OK.


----------



## calla_lilly

dziękuje ... thank you ... gracias ... grazie ...


----------



## Thomas1

I have just spotted that there is a mistake in the case agreement. It should read _Potrzebujemy mydł*a*._

The correct usage requires the genitive (kogo? cczego?) with the verb _potrzebować_. It is, nevertheless, true that you will come across the accusative as well, especially in everyday spoken Polish.


----------

